# My betta stays at the bottom of his tank and won't eat :(



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello Everyone! I'm new here and new to the betta world. I recently bought a beautiful Delta Tail male betta that I named Raz at Petco a week 1/2 ago. He was perfect swimming and happy. Then I noticed his appetite was not good. I tried pellets but they would just sink to the ground and he wouldn't eat it just kept spitting it out. So I thought he is picky and bought some flakes instead. Still no appetite. Then I noticed yesterday he would stay at the bottom of his tank laying on his side on the gravel. When I approach the tank he sees me and starts swimming again but this worries me. I'm a new betta owner so any advice would be greatly appreciated.

I have a filtered 2.5 gal tank. I did use a Quick start and Stress coat then I let the filter with treated water run for 24hrs before putting him into the tank. I live in Chicago but the weather here is in the 80's so I don't believe the water temp is the issue. I plan to buy a heater and thermometer today though and get the water tested too. I took a video of my little guy to show you how he is acting. I just have to figure out how to post it. Hmmm. I only had Raz for a little over a week but I'm crazy about him and want to help him get better any way I can.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum its a great place to learn proper Betta care. When is the last time you did a water change ? Good idea to get the water tested an if you have not changed it in a week and a half week that could be the problem. To show a video here you need to upload it somewhere like you tube and then put the link here so we can click on it and see the video.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello Perseusmom! Thanks for the welcome and the reply. I have not changed the water yet. YIKES! I didn't know I had to so soon. When I get the water results I will change the water ASAP. I'm uploading the video right now on to youtube. Then I will link it here. 

Here is a picture I took.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Here is the link for the video of Raz. Raz swimming


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

I couldn't see the video. But i would take filter out and try to do 100% water change today and tomorrow and see if it helps. Give us update. 

Make sure new water approximately the same temperature as his water. Stress coat is good to use. If you can take him out and put in the changing cup(you can use cup that you bought him in). Rinse his gravel with water. 
Leave him in the changing cup with his original water then add about 15% of the new water let him stay in that water for about 10 min. Do it a few times.

See if water changes will help. I don't think he is lethargic because of the temperature. You need to change his water. 
Do you have live plants in his tank?
I don't see any visual symptoms on his body. He is not bloated right? I think it due to water quality


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello there! Try this link for the video Raz swimming 

Oh wow thank for the advice. I have been freaking out trying to help him.  

I only have gravel and a big plant (plastic) in the center of it. He looks fine really. I did notice he has some white spots on his head but I bought him that way.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

If he is at the bottom of the tank it might be easier for him to be in the lower water. So you can leave him in the cup but make sure you cover it with a lid so he don't jump or you can put him back in the tank but lower the water so it will be easier for him to swim up for the air


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Love him he is so pretty ! For one thing his tail is heavy since he is a halfmoon tail type I think at least he is and their tails do get heavy that might be why he stays at the bottom of the tank a lot. But he looks very healthy to me. Just keep up with your water changes every week and he should be fine. I think for your size tank its 3 50 percent changes per week and maybe one 75 percent change I will double check on that for you since I am not sure cause I have a 5 gallon.


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

Did you happen to get a temp reading? I would agree that he needs to have lower water for now while he is acting strangely so that he can get to air faster. Do you notice any film on him? Like excess slime coat?


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

I didn't see you post. I just saw the video. He looks pretty good actually. Some bettas take long time to start eating. Keep trying and keep his water super clean. I didn't see any symptoms of disease. His body clean and he is not bloated. He not look even lethargic. Maybe he is different in the cup ...

So you did water change?

If you did water change you can put him in his 2.5 gall. Just watch him. Keep trying give him food. Always remove uneaten food so it not contaminate the water. 
You also can try frozen blood worms if you can get it. But be careful don't overfeed.

Posted at the same time didn't see everyone's posts


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you all for your comments! I so appreciate that. Yes he seems very healthy with good color and no fin rot or frying. His eyes are clear and no film on his body. Just a little bit of white spots on his head but I bought him that way so not sure if that is anything. I am going to the store to pick up a thermometer, heater, water test kit and salt.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

BETTACHALOVE I just put him in the cup. I am cleaning his tank with my hubs help of course.  Yeah he looks good just that laying down thing is bothersome. I will definitely keep the water clean and keep trying to feed him. I did notice a lot of his uneaten food was at the bottom of his tank. Do you think the pellets are too big for him? I will buy some blood worms today. Sounds yummy


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

He really looks completely normal in that little cup and swimming around. If he stays at the bottom a lot like you said and how i understood he was more active before, you can keep him in the cup and try to do water change tomorrow like you did today see how he doing. Try to feed him. And give us update. 
I would put him tomorrow in his tank though and see how he doing. Remember to acclimate him to new water temperature/chemistry by adding new water in his changing cup. Then you can just put him in the tank. And see how he doing, if he still at the bottom of the tank.

What kind of pellet do you have? Did he eat them at the beginning. Sometimes new bettas really takes time until they start eating. I know some pellet are big not sure what kind are you using.
I like Aqueon Betta Food,New Life Spectum Betta Formula if you can find them. New Life though not floating and if he is not eating they will sink to the bottom right away.
It good to have aquarium salt on hands just in case you need it.

Cover container with lid bettas can jump...


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

White spots that you talking about on his head , is it something new or he had them before? Is it looks like they fuzzy,cottony like patches? I thought it his normal coloration unless they are new, fuzzy patches or will spread out on his body or get bigger.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

I got all the betta "get well" items at the pet store. The water tested new and old are both at good levels. I bought a thermometer and a heater to keep track of the temps. I also bought a betta fix which was highly recommended. I was happy to come home to an active happy Raz. No laying on his side. I'm some what baffled because I'm not sure why he was acting that way. He is still in his cup for right now until tomorrow then I will acclimate him. I even fed him a blood worm and he ate some of it. I will keep an eye on him and see how he does. Thank you all for such great advice. I will keep you all updated.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Sorry I forgot to answer these questions. The pellet food is Aqueon and the flakes are BettaMin by Tetra. As for those spots they look like his normal coloration it's not fuzzy or new. I bought him that way. I don't see it on his body just his head.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Ugh! Well when the guy at Petco tested my water he used a test strip. I hear this is not ideal for accurately testing water quality.  Also he mentioned that my water had no Nitrate or Ammonia. Is this a good thing? He acted like it was. I feel confused about the whole cycling of the tank. How do I know that my tank has been cycled correctly? I wish I was better informed at the pet store before I bought my fish. I would really have liked to do this all correctly first. Any advice? I did use the Quick Start liquid and Stress Coat when I clean my tank out and I'm keeping it running right now with out my betta. My tank is a 2.5 gal Aqueon with filter.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Then spots are his normal coloration so you don't have to worry about it.

Pellets are good so try them, pellets better then flakes. Blood worms -what kind did you buy? Did you get frozen one or freeze dried one? You have to be careful with freeze dried one and feed only about 2-3 times a week only. I usually feed it in the morning instead of the pellets. You CAN NOT use them as a daily meal.

You do not need use betta fix. And i read negative opinions on that. And you don't need it anyway. 
No Nitrite, ammonia is good.

I don't cycle my 2.5 gall and i don't cycle my 5 gall. So if you want you can do what i do and all my 8 bettas are old with those water changes.

I am recommending to do 1-50 and 1-100% water changes a week for the 2.5 gall. You really don't need filter if you will do those water changes. 

Filter media require care. You need to swish/wash it regularly change the cartridge, vacuum the gravel. I hate to do all of that. I am really recommending to do what i do.

The only one thing that you need to do is make sure when you do 100% water changes acclimate him. I leaned on this forum from someone to use aged water. All you need just put water conditioner and let the water sit 12-24 hrs this way water will be the same temperature.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Okay that is good to know. I will try the pellets again today and see how he does. So the blood worms are more like snacks.  Got it. I bought the freeze dried blood worms ones. Eeek! Is that bad?

That water changing idea seems more reasonable for me. I was really having a hard time with cycling. I will definitely do the two water changes every week. I was gonna ask you do you think the filter bothers him because when I removed him from the filtered tank he got 100 % better no more laying down on his side. He is still picky at eating. Little stinker.  

Oh on the 100% water changes I use this stress coat but should I also use the Quick Start as well? The brand is API. 

Thanks again! You rock!


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes the those that you bought just for the snacks. He really need to eat pellets . Is he refusing them? 

I don't have filters so i really don't know anything about that. But i know if filter flow too strong some betta don't like a lot of water movements. And all the time if you have filter you need to be sure it not too strong and baffle it. I had accident long time ago when betta stuck in the filter so i don't have filters for any of my tanks ...

About stress coat yes you need to use it. About Quick Start not familiar with. Is it water conditioner or just it for cycling?

I am using Prime by Seachem water conditioner . I think you can use just stress coat along as water conditioner. Let me be back to you on it.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

i just messaged someone on this forum and ask if you can use stress coat as a water conditioner along. So i will let you know. I am pretty sure you can just use stress coat .


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

Also if he still refusing pellets just keep trying, i know it annoying. Especially if he ate blood worms he will refuse pellets. I had betta like that. It took me 3-4 weeks make him eat pellets. I even fast him for 5 days. So keep trying sorry he eventually have to start eating it. When i had betta like that i tried so many times for 4 weeks and eventually he started with flakes and then finally ate pellets. So just keep trying and scoop food away .... 
You know i also learned on the forum that you can feed with cooked shrimp. I tried it. It cute. You can boil shrimp and try to give him a few pieces (size of the pellet). I think he will eat it. It really fast sinking to the bottom though. So while you have him in his cup try it.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Okay gotcha.  Well I tried the pellets and he would spit them out. So I thought perhaps the pellets are too big. I then smashed a few and fed him that way. Seems like he ate some of it but not much. 

The filter I have I didn't think was too powerful but it does move his food around on top though. I would have to turn it off then try to feed him. I might just stop using the filter and see how that goes. Maybe he is scared or bothered by it *shrugs*. 

The stress coat bottle says it removes chlorine and chloramines from tap water. I do have a trial size of betta bowl plus (water conditioner). I received it in my aquarium kit. The quick start says it starts the aquarium cycle. 

Thanks again!


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh that is good to hear that betta can be fickle. I thought maybe something was wrong with him. I will definitely keep trying. Oh really shrimp! lol! That's cute! Okay I will try a piece and see. He should like that.  I'm so thankful for this forum! I have received so much help. *hugs*


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

i would think if he ate blood worms then he is fine and just being difficult lol
try if he is eating blood worms and shrimp then he is fine and just picky. Just need time.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

hey this was the answer about water conditioner:

*Re: water conditioner question* 
Hi!

Since Quick Start is a bacteria additive, she doesn't necessarily need to use that. She can but she doesn't need to as it won't help with water conditioning. Instead, it adds bacteria to help keep the nitrifying bacteria population going. She can just use Stress Coat as her water conditioner. If she's going to add the water conditioner directly to the tank, then she doses for the full 2 gallons. If she adds it to the replacement water first, then she doses just for that amount. So if she is doing a 50% change, she'd add enough water conditioner to treat 1 gallon. With Stress Coat, it's a little harder to dose for smaller tanks. I usually just kind of eyeball it since it's hard to overdose Stress Coat.

Also if he ate smashed pellets i am pretty sure he will start eating them soon 

And if you will do water changes like i wrote you don't need filter.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks again for all that info. That was most helpful. Now I'm much more confident about doing the water changes. Well today Raz is back in his tank and is a very happy little guy. Nice to see him happy and healthy! Yay! I gave him two pellets to see how he does with eating. He went for one but then spit it out. UGH! So very Close! *sigh* Well I try again a little later. I will post a few new pics of Raz.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

*Happy and healthy Raz! *

I'm so happy he is feeling much better.


----------

